

Amazon.com continues to grow rapidly -- and not make money - GlennCSmith
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57595552-93/amazon-sales-up-22-in-q2-but-surprise-loss-sends-stock-reeling/

======
GlennCSmith
Amazon.com's business has always been marvelous to use as a consumer, but more
puzzling as an investor. Their deferring of making money from operations has
been the opposite of Apple's approach. I wonder: will Amazon some day turn on
the spigot and decide to start making real money, and, if so, how will their
company culture and outlook change if they ever do?

